# Chicken watchdog



## lititzchic (Apr 7, 2013)

Thought this was too cute


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Cute! Here is my watch dog lol He chased a raccoon away the other night


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Your pic Apyl makes me just wanna rub that soft fuzzy belly.  What a good cat!


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

7chicks said:


> Your pic Apyl makes me just wanna rub that soft fuzzy belly.  What a good cat!


lol you do that and you'll get claws and teeth in your hand lol. He's our mouser, not really into being touched unless he initiates it lol.


----------

